# Remodel 2020



## FrontEndBitch (Jan 7, 2020)

It’s been awhile! Happy 2020 everyone, so our store is preparing for a remodel ya us! The last remodel was in ‘07 when we got our Starbucks! Our store still has the 90 neon lights around it. Store moral is really up and everybody is excited! My SD says we’re one of the first stores to go through this remodel so she doesn’t even know what it supposed to look like when it’s done! For those who’ve been through a remodel what’s it like did you enjoy how was the outcome?


----------



## TLSpot (Jan 7, 2020)

I moved to my store at the start of a remodel. It was wonderful to watch the process, but be prepared for the guests to complain that they can’t find anything they need, even with remodel ambassadors helping out. I’m excited for you and hope you enjoy yours!!


----------



## FrontEndBitch (Jan 7, 2020)

TLSpot said:


> I moved to my store at the start of a remodel. It was wonderful to watch the process, but be prepared for the guests to complain that they can’t find anything they need, even with remodel ambassadors helping out. I’m excited for you and hope you enjoy yours!!


Thanks! I’m part of the remodel team! I’m a service ambassador as you call not sure what that’ll be like but will see!


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 7, 2020)

FrontEndBitch said:


> Thanks! I’m part of the remodel team! I’m a service ambassador as you call not sure what that’ll be like but will see!


Service ambassador just walks around and helps guest during the day. Not really a big part of the actual remodel unfortunately.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jan 7, 2020)

Actually service ambassadors are an integral part of remodel as it pertains to guest facing aspects. And essentially all aspects of remodel are guest facing in one way or another. Don’t underestimate the need for signing and people who know where stuff is during remodel.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 7, 2020)

Yep, stuff will be moving around constantly so you'll need to keep track of all the changes!


----------



## vngoghlvr (Jan 7, 2020)

I can't remember my exact job title, but it's something resolution.  I'll be reordering things if we are missing signs, fixtures, etc... and also auditing pogs.  My ETL said it's a lot of problem solving and thinking outside the box, which in their words, I excel at.  I'm excited to be learning new skills.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 7, 2020)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> Actually service ambassadors are an integral part of remodel as it pertains to guest facing aspects. And essentially all aspects of remodel are guest facing in one way or another. Don’t underestimate the need for signing and people who know where stuff is during remodel.


Never said it wasn’t important! Just said it didn’t play a huge role in the physical remodel of the store. Just making sure OP didn’t get their hopes up that they were getting to fix things and move stuff around. I was a service ambassador for a remodel back when I was a TM. Definitely important to have or target wouldn’t be willing to spend 100s of hours per week for every remodel store.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 7, 2020)

vngoghlvr said:


> I can't remember my exact job title, but it's something resolution.  I'll be reordering things if we are missing signs, fixtures, etc... and also auditing pogs.  My ETL said it's a lot of problem solving and thinking outside the box, which in their words, I excell at.  I'm excited to be learning new skills.


For new store openings that would be the “fixture resolution Captain”. Not sure if it’s the same name for remodels. Fun role for sure.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 7, 2020)

My store is getting a remodel too. How is the remodel effecting your regular TM hours (floor and front end)? Someone at my store says they are taking hours from the floor.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 7, 2020)

DBZ said:


> My store is getting a remodel too. How is the remodel effecting your regular TM hours (floor and front end)? Someone at my store says they are taking hours from the floor.


Remodels get their own hours and it’s all billed out separately. If anything you’ll get more hours for store side during your remodel.


----------



## TM2 (Jan 8, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Remodels get their own hours and it’s all billed out separately. If anything you’ll get more hours for store side during your remodel.


Theoretically the remodel shouldnt impact store payroll at all.  It might feel like you're getting extra because the remodel tms will be doing some of the work that would have to be done anyways though.


----------



## FrontEndBitch (Jan 8, 2020)

They were putting up the tent outside.. yesterday and we have about 10 dry boxes on the side of our building! Demo starts on Sunday!


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 8, 2020)

TM2 said:


> Theoretically the remodel shouldnt impact store payroll at all.  It might feel like you're getting extra because the remodel tms will be doing some of the work that would have to be done anyways though.


No store side gets allocated payroll to support a remodel. I’ve trained and ran a remodel 2 years ago.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jan 8, 2020)

They get payroll allocated for only remodel projects and workload that gets affected be remodel. However stores use it to fix their red processes and that’s where they get in trouble. I’ve seen multiple stores get hours charged back. Not pretty. In several instances service ambassadors were used to push truck, meanwhile their disruption percentage was steadily climbing...


----------



## SpilledTea (Jan 8, 2020)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> They get payroll allocated for only remodel projects and workload that gets affected be remodel. However stores use it to fix their red processes and that’s where they get in trouble. I’ve seen multiple stores get hours charged back. Not pretty. In several instances service ambassadors were used to push truck, meanwhile their disruption percentage was steadily climbing...



Yep. A nearby store had to cut 700 hours due to shenanigans like this. 😬


----------



## SallyHoover (Jan 8, 2020)

I found our remodel kind of disappointing.  Beauty looks better and softlines may have gotten more room but it actually seems more crowded in softlines and even harder to maneuver with a cart.  Other than that sections were moved around and now 8 months after the official completion of remodel still confuses guests.  They had pictures of a really nice starbucks and they did close our cafe but other than putting a wall where the cafe counter was the area looks exactly the same as it looked before.


----------



## SugarSugar (Jan 9, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> For new store openings that would be the “fixture resolution Captain”. Not sure if it’s the same name for remodels. Fun role for sure.



I wished I was trained on the stacker or electric jack back then as fixture captain. It was a B trying to pull wooden softline pallets from the boneyard


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 9, 2020)

SpilledTea said:


> Yep. A nearby store had to cut 700 hours due to shenanigans like thi



Our service ambassadors were mostly doing that job, but would occasionally help out with zone & abandons, mostly at the beginnings & ends of their shifts, when foot traffic was lower and when things were more settled with remodel.

I think the remodel changes were great, overall, at my store, though the process itself can be painful, depending on where & when you work.

 Our store maintained sales during remodel, which is apparently not common. For our efforts, we got...a stock photo of some bigwigs outside another Target store on a thank you card.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 9, 2020)

SallyHoover said:


> I found our remodel kind of disappointing.  Beauty looks better and softlines may have gotten more room but it actually seems more crowded in softlines and even harder to maneuver with a cart.  Other than that sections were moved around and now 8 months after the official completion of remodel still confuses guests.  They had pictures of a really nice starbucks and they did close our cafe but other than putting a wall where the cafe counter was the area looks exactly the same as it looked before.


I'm not a fan of the remodels I've seen in Softlines. The gray and white patterned carpeting is too busy, and there are too many walls and tall fixturing. It makes things seemed sectioned off and crowded. I'm probably one of the few who hopes their store doesn't get remodeled, lol.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Jan 9, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I'm not a fan of the remodels I've seen in Softlines. The gray and white patterned carpeting is too busy, and there are too many walls and tall fixturing. It makes things seemed sectioned off and crowded. I'm probably one of the few who hopes their store doesn't get remodeled, lol.


I wish that we had all of the new tables and racks, but I don't think I'd like having accessories integrated into RTW or shoes in all different departments. Hard to say until you've worked it I guess. But I am tired of not really being able to execute correct signage or full vmg because all of my fixtures are too old. We have a 60/40 assortment of old tiered tables to slightly newer flat ones, only the Cat & Jack focal areas in boys/girls have the new nested tables. Most of our quads and convertibles are the old kind, just a tiny handful if newer versions in store. 
It does crack me up when I see pics of stores with all of the new fixtures and moveable walls...and old ads carpet that looks like french fries floating in ketchup!


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 9, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I'm not a fan of the remodels I've seen in Softlines. The gray and white patterned carpeting is too busy, and there are too many walls and tall fixturing. It makes things seemed sectioned off and crowded. I'm probably one of the few who hopes their store doesn't get remodeled, lol.


The white walls make style look soooooo much better. A&A 2.0 was such an upgrade. There’s 1 store left in my district that still only has tables and convertibles in style and it looks like a low end discount retailer.


----------



## YourPPTL (Jan 9, 2020)

I was remodel team lead. One of many I've done.  Ours was a total NG remodel. We changed everything. It took a little while to get back to normal after. But our store is beautiful. Some guests hate it some love it. You can't please everyone.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 9, 2020)

Yeah, people bitch about stuff having moved, but the layout is more logical, IMO. Some people just don't like change.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 9, 2020)

YourPPTL said:


> I was remodel team lead. One of many I've done.  Ours was a total NG remodel. We changed everything. It took a little while to get back to normal after. But our store is beautiful. Some guests hate it some love it. You can't please everyone.


I love full NG stores! They’re getting rid of the “corners” in this years remodels. They found them ineffective and not worth it. They also severely cut back the amount of stores becoming full wrap stores


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 9, 2020)

What's "NG" remodel?


----------



## YourPPTL (Jan 9, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I love full NG stores! They’re getting rid of the “corners” in this years remodels. They found them ineffective and not worth it. They also severely cut back the amount of stores becoming full wrap stores


I think their right about the corners.
 Kitchen corner is nice to look at but we lost a lot of products.  The selection was a lot better before.


----------



## YourPPTL (Jan 9, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> What's "NG" remodel?


Next Generation


dannyy315 said:


> What's "NG" remodel?


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 9, 2020)

YourPPTL said:


> Next Generation


Oh, kinda like this?









						VIDEO: Step Inside One of Our Remodeled Stores
					






					corporate.target.com
				




If so, that’s what my store got.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 9, 2020)

YourPPTL said:


> I think their right about the corners.
> Kitchen corner is nice to look at but we lost a lot of products.  The selection was a lot better before.


We have kitchen corner and I agree it looks really nice but less product. Also stationary corner is stupid and seasonal corner just makes seasonal more of a mess than it already is. I do really like full wrap stores though. I think style in the middle looks a lot better and helps with the nodes.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 10, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> full wrap stores



Full wrap store?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 10, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Full wrap store?


They move style to the center of the store and there are regular aisles all around the outside of the store,  “wrapping” around the store. It was so they could create all the “corners”.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Jan 10, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> They move style to the center of the store and there are regular aisles all around the outside of the store,  “wrapping” around the store. It was so they could create all the “corners”.


Which is kind of hilarious because my ancient unremodeled store has always had style in the middle, just like the one I built 17 years ago 😂


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 10, 2020)

StyleMaven1 said:


> Which is kind of hilarious because my ancient unremodeled store has always had style in the middle, just like the one I built 17 years ago 😂


That’s funny now they’re spending billions of dollars to remodel stores to look like that.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Jan 10, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> That’s funny now they’re spending billions of dollars to remodel stores to look like that.


Right? I mean, there are definitely some of the new things I'd love to have. The Sephora-esque beauty dept, more baby (like the furniture nodes), somevif the cool pillowfort displays...


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 10, 2020)

StyleMaven1 said:


> Right? I mean, there are definitely some of the new things I'd love to have. The Sephora-esque beauty dept, more baby (like the furniture nodes), somevif the cool pillowfort displays...


Oh yeah totally. I love the remodels. All the 2020 stores are getting beauty blow out 2.0 and it’s sooooooo nice. Pretty much no standard gondolas.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2020)

YourPPTL said:


> I think their right about the corners.
> Kitchen corner is nice to look at but we lost a lot of products.  The selection was a lot better before.



I remember reading about Stationary Corner being an enormous flop. Seasonal corner looks good though! I think my store needs the seasonal and kitchen though. It's extra backroom space.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Oh yeah totally. I love the remodels. All the 2020 stores are getting beauty blow out 2.0 and it’s sooooooo nice. Pretty much no standard gondolas.



I hate that my store missed out on that.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2020)

The remodel put the fucking Fan Central on softlines fixtures in my store. And th


dannyy315 said:


> What's "NG" remodel?



NextGen


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 10, 2020)

oath2order said:


> I hate that my store missed out on that.


My old store got pushed back a year so they’re getting it now. Only good thing to come out of getting pushed back haha. I didn’t think it would be that much better but it  makes 1.0 look like a non remodeled store.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 10, 2020)

oath2order said:


> The remodel put the fucking Fan Central on softlines fixtures in my store. And th
> 
> 
> NextGen


I’ve seen stores that had Fan Central in softlines. It makes more sense in Sporting Goods if you ask me.


----------



## FrontEndBitch (Jan 10, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Oh yeah totally. I love the remodels. All the 2020 stores are getting beauty blow out 2.0 and it’s sooooooo nice. Pretty much no standard gondolas.


We’re getting the beauty blow out 2.0!


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 10, 2020)

FrontEndBitch said:


> Our store still has the 90 neon lights around it.


Please take pics! I love those!!










						Archived - Do You Miss the Neons?
					

You know the ones. They spelled out department names on the inside perimeter of the store. They were different colors depending on the department, usually in sync with the old hanging signs when everything was color-coded. Looked like a giant kid came in with a box of crayons and squiggled the...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## FrontEndBitch (Jan 10, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> Please take pics! I love those!!


There so bad! I pray their coming down


----------



## FrontEndBitch (Jan 10, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> My old store got pushed back a year so they’re getting it now. Only good thing to come out of getting pushed back haha. I didn’t think it would be that much better but it  makes 1.0 look like a non remodeled store.


I’m not sure if we’re a next gen store or a full wrap our soft lines are on the left side and our hardlines are on the right


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 10, 2020)

FrontEndBitch said:


> There so bad! I pray their coming down


No maintenance? Or do you just dislike them?

They will. Neons were modded out in the last remodel at my store too.


----------



## FrontEndBitch (Jan 10, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> No maintenance? Or do you just dislike them?
> 
> They will. Neons were modded out in the last remodel at my store too.


Just don’t like them and there so 80’s lol


----------



## DBZ (Jan 11, 2020)

FrontEndBitch said:


> They were putting up the tent outside.. yesterday and we have about 10 dry boxes on the side of our building! Demo starts on Sunday!



I doubt we will get a tent. We are too north LOL, but part of our parking lot is turning into a trailer lot.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Jan 12, 2020)

DBZ said:


> I doubt we will get a tent. We are too north LOL, but part of our parking lot is turning into a trailer lot.



We didn't have a tent either. Had about 20 Conex boxes in the parking lot


----------



## FrontEndBitch (Jan 12, 2020)

Before our remodel pics


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 12, 2020)

FrontEndBitch said:


> Before our remodel pics View attachment 9479View attachment 9484


Wow! That is old! Also is that a second floor office? That’s pretty cool


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Love the second floor office! Much easier to see the team if you need to do paperwork, that would be cool. We have a similar old jewelry boat except ours is about twice the size, the biggest oval if you look at the jewelry vmg. We keep on getting bumped back on remodel schedule, I wish we could at least just get the new fixtures for style, that wouldn't require any actual construction workers.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 12, 2020)

StyleMaven1 said:


> Love the second floor office! Much easier to see the team if you need to do paperwork, that would be cool. We have a similar old jewelry boat except ours is about twice the size, the biggest oval if you look at the jewelry vmg. We keep on getting bumped back on remodel schedule, I wish we could at least just get the new fixtures for style, that wouldn't require any actual construction workers.


A&A 2.0 remodels still require construction crews to come in a build the fixtures. Also take out your jewelry boat.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Jan 12, 2020)

True. We keep getting bumped back (supposedly) because we're a super with full grocery and they're reluctant to remodel that down to the pfresh type when we're still posting good numbers.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 12, 2020)

I guess I thought everyone had 2nd floor offices.


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 12, 2020)

Love doing the Remodels, challenging and exciting; my last one was intense but smooth and quiet. The company is always changing. Beauty Blowout is now considered “old” and one of the next remodel assignments I have has the newest Beauty Layout, which is exciting.

Tech also has some newness coming along, super excited if I get to see one of those this year.

Be prepped for guests asking “where did you move this” in areas that haven’t been touched.

Payroll wise, store and remodel payroll is separate. The only thing I know is that if your store decides to go “crazy” with remodel payroll, it’s not good and the store has to pay for it.

All stores I’ve done were Next Gen, HL Wrap layouts, corners. They’re also doing away with corners, kitchen corner isn’t a money maker, neither is stationery, heard Seasonal corners are really the only one where it’s beneficial.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 12, 2020)

No second floor offices here. Being on this forum has shown me how small my store really is, lol. 

Our jewelry boat is about the size of @FrontEndBitch 's, and to me they are such a waste of space. There is nothing we carry that is so expensive that it needs to be locked up. Maybe at one time Target wanted to seem like they carried expensive jewelry? I'm not sure, but the time has long passed that a jewelry counter is necessary, and it sucks that stores have to wait for a remodel to get rid of them.


----------



## FrontEndBitch (Jan 12, 2020)

IcePeasant said:


> Love doing the Remodels, challenging and exciting; my last one was intense but smooth and quiet. The company is always changing. Beauty 2.0 is now considered “old” and one of the next remodel assignments I have has the newest Beauty Layout, which is exciting.
> 
> Tech also has some newness coming along, super excited if I get to see one of those this year.
> 
> ...


I’m super excited we’re getting brand new everything!


----------



## FrontEndBitch (Jan 12, 2020)

happygoth said:


> No second floor offices here. Being on this forum has shown me how small my store really is, lol.
> 
> Our jewelry boat is about the size of @FrontEndBitch 's, and to me they are such a waste of space. There is nothing we carry that is so expensive that it needs to be locked up. Maybe at one time Target wanted to seem like they carried expensive jewelry? I'm not sure, but the time has long passed that a jewelry counter is necessary, and it sucks that stores have to wait for a remodel to get rid of them.


We’re one of the oldest stores in our district


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Jan 12, 2020)

happygoth said:


> No second floor offices here. Being on this forum has shown me how small my store really is, lol.
> 
> Our jewelry boat is about the size of @FrontEndBitch 's, and to me they are such a waste of space. There is nothing we carry that is so expensive that it needs to be locked up. Maybe at one time Target wanted to seem like they carried expensive jewelry? I'm not sure, but the time has long passed that a jewelry counter is necessary, and it sucks that stores have to wait for a remodel to get rid of them.


Ages ago we actually carried real gold! The store I built about 17 years ago had real gold and some semi precious stones, we sold and changed watch bands and batteries as well. We had a specialist for the boat that also ran accessories.


----------



## FrontEndBitch (Jan 12, 2020)

StyleMaven1 said:


> Ages ago we actually carried real gold! The store I built about 17 years ago had real gold and some semi precious stones, we sold and changed watch bands and batteries as well. We had a specialist for the boat that also ran accessories.


People come in all the time and ask about getting watch batteries replaced and said how they came in last month and got it done 😂😂


----------



## happygoth (Jan 12, 2020)

Ahh, I figured it had to be more functional back in the day, lol. Once the company got away from gold and gems, they should've dismantled all the counters. Ours has three-tiers full of crap and fixturing behind it - it's an eyesore. Maybe one of these days I will go clean it out and liberate those three-tiers, lol.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 12, 2020)

FrontEndBitch said:


> Before our remodel pics View attachment 9479View attachment 9484


Ewwwww. This is how my store looked too, I felt like I just went back in a time machine 5 years.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 12, 2020)

I mean we have basement offices if that counts, lol.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Jan 12, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> I mean we have basement offices if that counts, lol.


Weird! Both stores I've worked at all of the offices are just at the front of the store! We're a 2 entrance super. Left side is general merch entrance with guest service immediately to the right, SD office directly behind it. All of the rest of the offices including breakroom, tmsc, even the candy/front lanes stockroom are all between there and the grocery side door. But the oldest store in town (VERY early in the number system) has the offices all the way in the back behind their fitting room.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 12, 2020)

StyleMaven1 said:


> Weird! Both stores I've worked at all of the offices are just at the front of the store! We're a 2 entrance super. Left side is general merch entrance with guest service immediately to the right, SD office directly behind it. All of the rest of the offices including breakroom, tmsc, even the candy/front lanes stockroom are all between there and the grocery side door. But the oldest store in town (VERY early in the number system) has the offices all the way in the back behind their fitting room.


Our store is in the basement of a shopping center, and we have a set of stairs in the backroom that leads downstairs to TSC. It’s also where the break room is, as well as all of the leads offices


----------



## Yetive (Jan 13, 2020)

StyleMaven1 said:


> Ages ago we actually carried real gold! The store I built about 17 years ago had real gold and some semi precious stones, we sold and changed watch bands and batteries as well. We had a specialist for the boat that also ran accessories.


And cosmetics was part of accessories.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 13, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> A&A 2.0 remodels still require construction crews to come in a build the fixtures. Also take out your jewelry boat.


It’s a fixture crew. Build and tear down. No actual construction crew.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 13, 2020)

IcePeasant said:


> Love doing the Remodels, challenging and exciting; my last one was intense but smooth and quiet. The company is always changing. Beauty 2.0 is now considered “old” and one of the next remodel assignments I have has the newest Beauty Layout, which is exciting.
> 
> Tech also has some newness coming along, super excited if I get to see one of those this year.
> 
> ...



What kind of newness for tech?

I am not surprised at all that the kitchen corner and stationary corners flopped. Buying in those departments, you're looking for specific things, not a bunch of visual adjacency nonsense. Some departments, it's fine to have VMG stuff. Home, along with bedding and bath tables it makes sense. All of style as well.

But *stationary*? Why they thought a stationary corner was ever a good idea is beyond me.

I hope this is a signal that they're toning down some of the visual crap.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 13, 2020)

oath2order said:


> What kind of newness for tech?
> 
> I am not surprised at all that the kitchen corner and stationary corners flopped. Buying in those departments, you're looking for specific things, not a bunch of visual adjacency nonsense. Some departments, it's fine to have VMG stuff. Home, along with bedding and bath tables it makes sense. All of style as well.
> 
> ...


Tech remodel just gets a bunch of discovery tables and open up the area like all remodeled areas. Lowered walls, more interactive displays. Carpets and a seating/bar area for market source or mobile plus guests.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 13, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> seating/bar area


You had me all excited for a minute!


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 13, 2020)

Yetive said:


> You had me all excited for a minute!


That would be a nice replacement for food ave. Could you imagine how much hearth and hand some drunk suburban moms would buy? On the other hand our returns would probably sky rocket 😂


----------



## oath2order (Jan 13, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Tech remodel just gets a bunch of discovery tables and open up the area like all remodeled areas. Lowered walls, more interactive displays. Carpets and a seating/bar area for market source or mobile plus guests.



Oh so that remodel that we got like 4 years ago, gotcha.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 13, 2020)

oath2order said:


> Oh so that remodel that we got like 4 years ago, gotcha.


Yeah some stores already got it when they got A&A 2.0 or home innovation or some other smaller remodel. Most stores that already have it, got it because they’re not getting a full remodel.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 13, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Yeah some stores already got it when they got A&A 2.0 or home innovation or some other smaller remodel. Most stores that already have it, got it because they’re not getting a full remodel.



Yeah my store got it years ago because we weren't getting a full remodel back then.


----------



## JAShands (Jan 13, 2020)

Y’all keep tossing around that ~remodel~ word like they’re a super casual thing that everyone gets all the time.. Let me tell you how happy we were when we got a new roof after years of leaks and tiles collapsing!


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 13, 2020)

JAShands said:


> Y’all keep tossing around that ~remodel~ word like they’re a super casual thing that everyone gets all the time.. Let me tell you how happy we were when we got a new roof after years of leaks and tiles collapsing!


2018-2020 they are pretty common lol. 1000 stores is a lot!


----------



## SigningLady (Jan 13, 2020)

We're supposed to be getting a full remodel this year, one of the last stores in our area to get one. I think because we were one of the early Swaddle stores and they keep testing out new things with us for it. Wish we could get some details of ours soon, would be helpful in the fixture room refresh to know what won't be needed anymore!


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 13, 2020)

oath2order said:


> What kind of newness for tech?
> 
> I am not surprised at all that the kitchen corner and stationary corners flopped. Buying in those departments, you're looking for specific things, not a bunch of visual adjacency nonsense. Some departments, it's fine to have VMG stuff. Home, along with bedding and bath tables it makes sense. All of style as well.
> 
> ...





gsa4lyfe said:


> Tech remodel just gets a bunch of discovery tables and open up the area like all remodeled areas. Lowered walls, more interactive displays. Carpets and a seating/bar area for market source or mobile plus guests.



Newer than this. There’s a special project name for it, it’s on WB. No more TV Wall and it moves to a valley - thank god; think of Best Buy merging with ATT/Verizon and GameStop. DPCIs shrink in departments but they’ve seen the sales increase still.


----------



## JAShands (Jan 14, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> 2018-2020 they are pretty common lol. 1000 stores is a lot!


Closest we are to a remodel is losing 20% of RTW to be our OPU hold space lol. We’re the oldest and smallest sq/ft store in our area and one of the smallest in the district, we’ll be last in line for any kind of actual remodel. (Last one we had was when we went PFresh in 2012.) But I’m happy other stores get to be all fancy!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2020)

IcePeasant said:


> Newer than this. There’s a special project name for it, it’s on WB. No more TV Wall and it moves to a valley - thank god; think of Best Buy merging with ATT/Verizon and GameStop. DPCIs shrink in departments but they’ve seen the sales increase still.



No more TV wall, wow.

That won't be a store-wide thing I bet.

What moves to a valley? All of electronics?


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 14, 2020)

oath2order said:


> No more TV wall, wow.
> 
> That won't be a store-wide thing I bet.
> 
> What moves to a valley? All of electronics?


TV Wall shrinks down to a valley. Not going to post photos on here. The project is named after the car Marty McFly used. Look that up and you’ll see the project photos.
I hope we get it company wide, but I’m sure the new stores/next years remodels will get them.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2020)

Why the hell would they call it that


----------



## Bufferine (Jan 15, 2020)

All I have to say is that we started ours and OMG these men in hard hats are hot!!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 15, 2020)

IcePeasant said:


> TV Wall shrinks down to a valley. Not going to post photos on here. The project is named after the car Marty McFly used. Look that up and you’ll see the project photos.
> I hope we get it company wide, but I’m sure the new stores/next years remodels will get them.



Holy shit that looks amazing


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 15, 2020)

oath2order said:


> Holy shit that looks amazing


Right! I can dream that my next remodel after this one is like that. I want all stores to look like that. Sooooo much better than anything else.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 15, 2020)

IcePeasant said:


> Right! I can dream that my next remodel after this one is like that. I want all stores to look like that. Sooooo much better than anything else.



Ok I have googled and I am not sure I am finding what you are talking about. My store is getting remodeled right now. I wonder if we will get your dream boat?


----------



## DBZ (Jan 15, 2020)

And is Guest Service getting fridges and freezers?


----------



## Walmart (Jan 15, 2020)

FrontEndBitch said:


> Before our remodel pics View attachment 9479View attachment 9484



That Saturn ring though...


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 15, 2020)

DBZ said:


> Ok I have googled and I am not sure I am finding what you are talking about. My store is getting remodeled right now. I wonder if we will get your dream boat?


You have to look it up on a target computer to see it...my peer that moved away is getting it and I’m Uber jealous lol


----------



## oath2order (Jan 15, 2020)

Walmart said:


> That Saturn ring though...



Someone's signing specialist didn't do the job proper


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 15, 2020)

DBZ said:


> And is Guest Service getting fridges and freezers?


And as far as Fridges and freezers at GS I’ve heard talks of the food OPU possibilities, but I have yet to see it implemented near me.


----------



## JsmnXX (Jan 16, 2020)

IcePeasant said:


> And as far as Fridges and freezers at GS I’ve heard talks of the food OPU possibilities, but I have yet to see it implemented near me.


My gs has had freezers and coolers for opus about a year now.


----------



## YourPPTL (Jan 16, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> We have kitchen corner and I agree it looks really nice but less product. Also stationary corner is stupid and seasonal corner just makes seasonal more of a mess than it already is. I do really like full wrap stores though. I think style in the middle looks a lot better and helps with the nodes.


Plus the nodes are bad. A store close to us is getting a full remodel.  No nodes no. Corners. Its looks good but not practical.


----------



## YourPPTL (Jan 16, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> It’s a fixture crew. Build and tear down. No actual construction crew.


We had a construction company do ours. The fixture crew was separate from them they reported directly to me. Not the construction Forman, he was in charge of the drywall, the floors, the elec. Etc, anything thst wasn't fixtures


----------



## oath2order (Jan 16, 2020)

YourPPTL said:


> Plus the nodes are bad. A store close to us is getting a full remodel.  No nodes no. Corners. Its looks good but not practical.



Yeah at my store Kids Node next set will be swim. Corporate finally realized that "using kid's node as an extra place for toys is a stupid fucking idea"


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 16, 2020)

YourPPTL said:


> Plus the nodes are bad. A store close to us is getting a full remodel.  No nodes no. Corners. Its looks good but not practical.


Only one store out of 7 remodels this year is getting a node and it’s for kids bedding


----------



## NXT (Jan 16, 2020)

I was told by a group director that nodes and "wrap" layouts will be going away.


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 16, 2020)

YourPPTL said:


> Plus the nodes are bad. A store close to us is getting a full remodel.  No nodes no. Corners. Its looks good but not practical.


There’s some scopes to remove the nodes and mod fitting rooms. Seasonal corner is the only one that makes sense and looks the best.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 16, 2020)

JsmnXX said:


> My gs has had freezers and coolers for opus about a year now.



Sameses. It sucks. They're huge and take up a ton of space. But we do brisk business in grocery OPU, enough that we have separate OPU people dedicated to it, so I suppose it might not be a waste of precious behind-GS space.

The nodes are annoying. I hate not being able to get from one side of the store to another, or down the middle of the store, without having to detour around the damn things.

We got a second fitting room that is literally never unlocked, because we have to keep the fitting room locked (eg. staffed), but no hours exist to staff it. Huge waste of space and it pisses guests off because they don't give us signage to indicate it's closed. We've written on the mirrors, but people still don't get it.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2020)

IcePeasant said:


> There’s some scopes to remove the nodes and mod fitting rooms. Seasonal corner is the only one that makes sense and looks the best.



Mod fitting rooms? You mean like how my store has the three fitting rooms? One main one with five rooms, a separate one with four, and the single-stall men's fitting room?

My store has three nodes: Jewelry/Accessories, Kids, and Fan Central.

I love the fact that Target went all-in on this visual crap and now they're realizing "hm wait maybe not".


----------



## Tarjayy (Jan 17, 2020)

Does Target provide training for the people doing the remodel?


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Jan 17, 2020)

I'd love to see different types of fitting rooms, my store was built about 20 years ago and has never been remodeled!


----------



## JAShands (Jan 17, 2020)

StyleMaven1 said:


> I'd love to see different types of fitting rooms, my store was built about 20 years ago and has never been remodeled!


That’s how I’m feeling lol. My store is 30+ years old and the only remodel we’ve ever had at all was PFresh with an IGS nearly a decade ago 🙃


----------



## Calico Tapeworm (Jan 17, 2020)

I’ve been asked to be on the remodel team for our store. I’m looking forward to it. 
What will it entail? Does it give me a leg up for promotion?


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 17, 2020)

oath2order said:


> Mod fitting rooms? You mean like how my store has the three fitting rooms? One main one with five rooms, a separate one with four, and the single-stall men's fitting room?
> 
> My store has three nodes: Jewelry/Accessories, Kids, and Fan Central.
> 
> I love the fact that Target went all-in on this visual crap and now they're realizing "hm wait maybe not".


Yes the single stall, one of my FCs called it an outhouse, I died in terror when someone made it actually happened. 

My first remodel had Trend Spot - now CB1, Beauty/JA Node, Fan Central, and kids node, Kitchen Corner and Seasonal Corner. Fan central would be good if it was up near the front of the store not hidden in the center 

Some things they should keep, others not so much. The huge LEGO ISM should have stayed, such a focal for stores. The sound tubes were a fail and a nightmare to install.


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 17, 2020)

Calico Tapeworm said:


> I’ve been asked to be on the remodel team for our store. I’m looking forward to it.
> What will it entail? Does it give me a leg up for promotion?


What position are they offering? There’s many different key roles; it’s good experience to learn almost every area of the store in a short amount of time just being on the team in general.


----------



## Calico Tapeworm (Jan 17, 2020)

That hasn’t been discussed yet, but I’m looking forward to the challenge and to become stronger as a potential leader.


----------



## Walmart (Jan 17, 2020)

Calico Tapeworm said:


> I’ve been asked to be on the remodel team for our store. I’m looking forward to it.
> What will it entail? Does it give me a leg up for promotion?



If your fairly new, you probably won't be in any kind of leadership role. But remodel is a good time to gain experience in setting planogram, learning new fixtures, etc. But then again they might just have you demerch/push, or watch the doors...


----------



## FrontEndBitch (Jan 17, 2020)

Tarjayy said:


> Does Target provide training for the people doing the remodel?


Yes there are separate hours for remodel


----------



## Calico Tapeworm (Jan 17, 2020)

Walmart said:


> If your fairly new, you probably won't be in any kind of leadership role. But remodel is a good time to gain experience in setting planogram, learning new fixtures, etc. But then again they might just have you demerch/push, or watch the doors...


I wasn’t expecting a leadership role for the remodel team, but using the experience to gain a leadership role after the remodel. You are correct, I’m new to the company ( only 2 months), but I’ve been in retail for many years with management part of that time. So I’m hoping this will give me a leg up.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 17, 2020)

Tarjayy said:


> Does Target provide training for the people doing the remodel?


They typically pull Presentation peeps and experienced TMs to carry the remodel team since it’s just essentially taking off product, setting new area and re pushing all the product. There are typically some external hires to fill the extra hours and they’re trained as you go. Typically only the ETL Remodel gets real remodel training before it starts


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2020)

IcePeasant said:


> Yes the single stall, one of my FCs called it an outhouse, I died in terror when someone made it actually happened.
> 
> My first remodel had Trend Spot - now CB1, Beauty/JA Node, Fan Central, and kids node, Kitchen Corner and Seasonal Corner. Fan central would be good if it was up near the front of the store not hidden in the center
> 
> Some things they should keep, others not so much. The huge LEGO ISM should have stayed, such a focal for stores. The sound tubes were a fail and a nightmare to install.



We need to nuke the CB1 and CB2 IMO.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 17, 2020)

oath2order said:


> We need to nuke the CB1 and CB2 IMO.


They’re adding a ton of trend spots (CB1?) to stores this year


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> They’re adding a ton of trend spots (CB1?) to stores this year



UGH.

They're such a WASTE


----------



## Walmart (Jan 17, 2020)

OPU space cut our CB1 by 2/3 now viewing the VMG is all screwed up because we don't have the right fixtures or spacing.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 17, 2020)

oath2order said:


> UGH.
> 
> They're such a WASTE


I actually like it! I think amp gifting is stupid though.


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 17, 2020)

oath2order said:


> We need to nuke the CB1 and CB2 IMO.


CB1 is totally unnecessary. CB2 brings in the floral vendor, which they should analyze which stores benefit from it.
One of my previous projects is getting the nodes removed and a bunch of work adjusted or removed from the previous remodel. Gave me the migraine I have just thinking about it.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 17, 2020)

IcePeasant said:


> Yes the single stall, one of my FCs called it an outhouse, I died in terror when someone made it actually happened.



This is why we kept ours locked until they finally removed it. It was located way at the back of men's between the underwear and sporting goods. No good would have come from having that thing open. Every single one of us, including the SD (who tried to refuse the thing in the first place) said "Oh, fuck no, who thought this thing was a good idea?" when it appeared.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2020)

IcePeasant said:


> CB1 is totally unnecessary. CB2 brings in the floral vendor, which they should analyze which stores benefit from it.
> One of my previous projects is getting the nodes removed and a bunch of work adjusted or removed from the previous remodel. Gave me the migraine I have just thinking about it.



I mean they could just do an amplified gifting fixture for the floral stuff. A bookcase with one shelf.

So with the removal of nodes, what do they do with the empty space? Expand the softlines floorpads ever so slightly? My store is wrap with nodes. I feel like it'd be so weird to do.


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 18, 2020)

oath2order said:


> I mean they could just do an amplified gifting fixture for the floral stuff. A bookcase with one shelf.
> 
> So with the removal of nodes, what do they do with the empty space? Expand the softlines floorpads ever so slightly? My store is wrap with nodes. I feel like it'd be so weird to do.



From what I heard it’s more A&A space. Amp could have been a possibility, but some stores I’ve seen had a major increase with strictly CB2 floral in the 2/4 stores that added CB2. With what I’ve seen the floral higher vol stores receive off C&S, shipments aren’t nearly enough for what they sell in a week.


----------



## IcePeasant (Jan 18, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> This is why we kept ours locked until they finally removed it. It was located way at the back of men's between the underwear and sporting goods. No good would have come from having that thing open. Every single one of us, including the SD (who tried to refuse the thing in the first place) said "Oh, fuck no, who thought this thing was a good idea?" when it appeared.


We kept ours locked too but a dumb BP kept coming around saying “it’s not brand, keep it open.” PLEASE, the mess that’s gonna happen is not brand! Cleaning crew going to quit the store if they see it happen again!


----------



## balthrop (Jan 18, 2020)

Tarjayy said:


> Does Target provide training for the people doing the remodel?


hahahaahahahahha nope.

okay well maybe there is some "training" kinda like being tossed to the wolves and then getting yelled at for getting eaten alive


----------



## Budweisered4 (Jan 20, 2020)

The New Tech Layout looks very nice & I see very few things that may be a issue for it. I love how it’s more open compared to the “current” layout. We get many complaints guests and tms that is crammed to much.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jan 21, 2020)

I like how CB1 is really Mini Seasonal 2.0.


----------



## Inigma (Jan 25, 2020)

So my store needs to be a week ahead of the construction team. They need to change all the base decks. So we have to go back and set the base decks. How are you handling this? Or what’s the best way to go back and still stay on track?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2020)

PackAndCry said:


> I like how CB1 is really Mini Seasonal 2.0.



Mini mini seasonal


----------



## Tarjayy (Jan 31, 2020)

Anyone have an update on how their remodel is going?  What positions are available? Are you part of the overnight crew?


----------



## DBZ (Feb 2, 2020)

Tarjayy said:


> Anyone have an update on how their remodel is going?  What positions are available? Are you part of the overnight crew?



I left work early one day because I couldn't stand the drilling at GS. It sounded like they are drilling all your teeth at once. We have music now, but not at the check lanes. I have not heard that Sam Smith song everyone loves so much. Pets has moved. So far no old ladies have bitten my head of over this. I hear we will get lots of complaints about that. They redid the break room and we haven't had soap in there in a week.

Most of the construction guys smell really bad. It's like they smoke all day and night and don't bother showering. They have also harassed a few female TMs.

I'm not on the remodel crew. I think they are still hiring for overnights.


----------



## Leche (Feb 25, 2020)

Does anyone out there under remodel atm, Flight 1, that knows we are supposed to number the aisles in new beauty? Also are you also missing everything you need to do a remodel?


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Feb 25, 2020)

Our remodel started a week ago.  I haven't seen much change other than Plano moving things around.  

My department is getting beer coolers.


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 25, 2020)

Budweisered4 said:


> The New Tech Layout looks very nice & I see very few things that may be a issue for it. I love how it’s more open compared to the “current” layout. We get many complaints guests and tms that is crammed to much.


So what do y'all do for registers?


----------



## Budweisered4 (Feb 25, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> So what do y'all do for registers?



a neighboring store is getting it I saw all the plans for it. Been told it will be the standard layout even tho still in the pilot phase


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 25, 2020)

We got told our boat is going and we are supposed to be mirroring the apple store with "check out anywhere  devices"......     my worries are we actually use our boat for storage/a workspace that's within eye sight for guests but not accessable by them.... i guess ill have to see when we get things


----------



## Budweisered4 (Feb 25, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> We got told our boat is going and we are supposed to be mirroring the apple store with "check out anywhere  devices"......     my worries are we actually use our boat for storage/a workspace that's within eye sight for guests but not accessable by them.... i guess ill have to see when we get things


That’s 1 of the call outs I had when I saw the plans hopefully by the time it’s my stores time they figure it out for that stuff we need to have stored on the floor. We do fine now with having a MyCheckout it’s just bigger orders tend to only go on registers and if we shrink down to just 1 4Q won’t be so fun.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 25, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> We got told our boat is going and we are supposed to be mirroring the apple store with "check out anywhere  devices"......     my worries are we actually use our boat for storage/a workspace that's within eye sight for guests but not accessable by them.... i guess ill have to see when we get things



OOOOOH I THINK I'VE SEEN THIS


----------



## vngoghlvr (Feb 25, 2020)

We are about a month in, ahead of schedule which is nice.  Our construction crew is very respectful, although I'm not sure about the night crew.  My job is dayside and I'm loving my M-F schedule.  I have learned how to set pogs, audit pogs, order stuff, and other things I didn't have a chance to do in my other position.  I'm stressing out over what is happening in my old department, but it's really out of my control.  If they offer I may go to the next store with one of the ETLs for that remodel, I'm wanting to promote and my current ETL thinks it would be a good opportunity.

The only issues we seem to have is missing signing, lots of missing signing.  Our boat didn't change at all, the electronics peeps were pissed.  They were promised something new and got back the same old one, maybe a bit cleaned up.  Plano was upset because the person who did the fixture room threw out their personal, labeled supply boxes.  

The other day I just missed getting clocked in the head by one of those big metal measuring tapes.  Some jackass left it on a riser, in between two boxes of ride on toys.  I needed to pull the toys down to fill an aisle I just set and the tape measure came with it.  Thankfully it missed.


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 25, 2020)

My experiance with mycheckout is it doesn't work.   And i honestly hope we get our same boat back in the same config, it has our security &other supplies in easy reach and i can attend to the floor while spider wrapping/boxing items.  I'm fine with changing anything else.  I just want a kinda safe place that i can set things down while doing guest service.
Like the team would rejoice if we had our boat back but in a new spot.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Feb 26, 2020)

Leche said:


> Does anyone out there under remodel atm, Flight 1, that knows we are supposed to number the aisles in new beauty? Also are you also missing everything you need to do a remodel?


Yes and no. Look up the ism guide. It’ll show you exactly what aisles/tables to number in the whole store. I numbered more than I was supposed to just to help the team.


----------



## Leche (Feb 28, 2020)

Anyone familiar with the framing needed for beauty CSE signing...
We are looking specifically for a part numbered AC0999, can’t find on go cart or Fuse.


----------



## Tarjayy (Feb 28, 2020)

Have you tried Mosaic?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 28, 2020)

Or the signing guide for remodel stores?


----------



## Inigma (Mar 10, 2020)

Our store is transitioning to baby swaddle for our remodel. Does any one have pictures they can share.....


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 10, 2020)

Inigma said:


> Our store is transitioning to baby swaddle for our remodel. Does any one have pictures they can share.....











						MEGATHREAD - Signing Tips, Tricks and Quips (along with howls of despair)
					

All I got was the backer paper as well but is yours blue striped instead of the traditional solid blue?   Yup, blue stripes. Didn't they change it up last year too? I seem to remember something unexpected last year when I opened the box....




					www.thebreakroom.org
				




These are from an early version of Swaddle fixturing; there have been some new fixture prototypes for strollers being tested out which allow boxstock to remain on the salesfloor. Car seats also look a bit different now with boxstock on the basedeck and displays above.


----------



## vngoghlvr (Mar 10, 2020)

We have not had a sink in the breakroom for 3 weeks now, and they shut down the bathrooms at the front end so we have portable bathrooms outside.  I get that the construction crew has a timeline, but damn, we want to wash our hands without hiking outside.  The family restroom is done but since it's the only bathroom on the sales floor it's always busy.  I don't care about new tile, paint, or the huge TV they are installing.  I just want a sink.  Rant over.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Mar 10, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> MEGATHREAD - Signing Tips, Tricks and Quips (along with howls of despair)
> 
> 
> All I got was the backer paper as well but is yours blue striped instead of the traditional solid blue?   Yup, blue stripes. Didn't they change it up last year too? I seem to remember something unexpected last year when I opened the box....
> ...


Yes! I would love something like this. All of ours are on top of a deck with the stock underneath and it sucks to have to put them back up.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 10, 2020)

Leche said:


> Does anyone out there under remodel atm, Flight 1, that knows we are supposed to number the aisles in new beauty? Also are you also missing everything you need to do a remodel?



Our aisles are numbered. I am not a beauty or remodel TM, but it is obvious we are missing things. Are you missing fixtures or merch. We are having some issue with some wires (inside a metal cable). They were visible until they were covered with pieces of wood.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 10, 2020)

StyleMaven1 said:


> Yes! I would love something like this. All of ours are on top of a deck with the stock underneath and it sucks to have to put them back up.



Cribs/recliners are also merchandised down on the floor as well with displayer shelves that sit inside the crib for sheets, blankets, and other accessories.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 10, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> MEGATHREAD - Signing Tips, Tricks and Quips (along with howls of despair)
> 
> 
> All I got was the backer paper as well but is yours blue striped instead of the traditional solid blue?   Yup, blue stripes. Didn't they change it up last year too? I seem to remember something unexpected last year when I opened the box....
> ...



Isn't that how everyone's carseats are


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 11, 2020)

oath2order said:


> Isn't that how everyone's carseats are


Swaddle has changed a lot for remodels this year and late last year. There’s a lot more box stock on the floor now instead of selling everything from the back. We started our remodel a few weeks ago and its all different than earlier versions of swaddle I’ve seen


----------



## Bufferine (Mar 24, 2020)

Does anyone know the part number for the insert dividers that divide the big area into 2 or 3 sections? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 24, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> Does anyone know the part number for the insert dividers that divide the big area into 2 or 3 sections? I would greatly appreciate it.


If it’s the black ones you can just search food divider. They’re just generic food safe dividers.


----------



## vngoghlvr (Mar 27, 2020)

So they postponed all of the other remodels in our district until 2021.  They are finishing ours because we are so close to the end.  I wonder what is going to happen to the ETLs and Leads that were going to move to other stores to run remodels?


----------



## Tarjayy (Mar 27, 2020)

The governor shut ours down. The construction crews had to pick up and leave.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 27, 2020)

vngoghlvr said:


> So they postponed all of the other remodels in our district until 2021.  They are finishing ours because we are so close to the end.  I wonder what is going to happen to the ETLs and Leads that were going to move to other stores to run remodels?


They are going back to their stores


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 27, 2020)

Ours is still trundaling along ...  now they are annoying beauty.


----------



## TargetSigningHo (Mar 27, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> MEGATHREAD - Signing Tips, Tricks and Quips (along with howls of despair)
> 
> 
> All I got was the backer paper as well but is yours blue striped instead of the traditional solid blue?   Yup, blue stripes. Didn't they change it up last year too? I seem to remember something unexpected last year when I opened the box....
> ...



Are those strollers not secured to anything? Could imagine guest leaving it all over the place. I got tired of guest taking the strollers down (old prototype) and moving it. I got fed up and decided to zip tie it. Hope this isn't against the rules, oh well.


----------



## balthrop (Mar 27, 2020)

welp, the construction crew got the new to bug out in the middle of the night and ere gone in 15 minutes.  no idea when it will get finished.  me thinks when they get back they'll finish the bathrooms and guest service and call it good and ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ the rest of it


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 27, 2020)

TargetSigningHo said:


> Are those strollers not secured to anything? Could imagine guest leaving it all over the place. I got tired of guest taking the strollers down (old prototype) and moving it. I got fed up and decided to zip tie it. Hope this isn't against the rules, oh well.



They are not secured down. The idea is that parents can test them out without risking injury. Since we made this switch, they are always in place. All the stroller and car seat displays also have security devices on them to deter theft or purchase of the display.


----------



## vngoghlvr (Mar 28, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> They are going back to their stores


I get that, but a lot of them were replaced 
already.  Will they get their original position back?  Will they just be extra leads in the store?


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 28, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> They are not secured down. The idea is that parents can test them out without risking injury. Since we made this switch, they are always in place. All the stroller and car seat displays also have security devices on them to deter theft or purchase of the display.


I had heard that parents shouldn't try them out because they aren't the actual stroller, not built to safety standards, and therefore a child put in it could be hurt.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 28, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> I had heard that parents shouldn't try them out because they aren't the actual stroller, not built to safety standards, and therefore a child put in it could be hurt.



A lot would depend on how well the TM built them. I always make sure everything is clicked into place and properly secured before putting any display on the floor. I haven't seen any parents place a child in one, usually they are testing them out for feel, ease of steering, size, height of handles, or easy compactability.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 28, 2020)

vngoghlvr said:


> I get that, but a lot of them were replaced
> already.  Will they get their original position back?  Will they just be extra leads in the store?


Up to your DSD. There’s no real direction but every district has hole to plug. No different than them finding a home in 4 months when all is said and done


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 28, 2020)

vngoghlvr said:


> I get that, but a lot of them were replaced
> already.  Will they get their original position back?  Will they just be extra leads in the store?


From my understanding from my Etl remodel was that she will go back to her former store  in her old position. Our remodel supposed to start on Monday but as we all know that’s no longer possible .


----------



## Tarjayy (May 13, 2020)

Does anyone have any information on what happens to team members and team leads after a remodel? Like are they guaranteed their old jobs back and hours too? Or can they be totally moved to another work center and shifts completely changed?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (May 16, 2020)

Tarjayy said:


> Does anyone have any information on what happens to team members and team leads after a remodel? Like are they guaranteed their old jobs back and hours too? Or can they be totally moved to another work center and shifts completely changed?


If you were a temp promote you’ll either be demoted or offered a transfer if your store is at head count. You’re not guaranteed anything


----------

